# Kayak Deck Padding alternative to $$$ Seadek



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey here's a cheaper way to deck out your kayak. 

http://www.oceangrip.mybigcommerce.com/kayak-kits/deluxe-kayak-kit-for-hobie-mirage-proangler-14/


----------

